# David Edmonson Photography



## cdavid (Jun 10, 2003)

Ahh well, since this is the spot for Professional websites I thought i might share mine with you! I have been shooting for the past 25 years and mainly focus on Religious or Spiritual conceptual photography but not exclusively. I welcome any feedback on what you think of my site, my black and white prints, or my digital stock photography!

My site is located at http://www.davidedmonson.com


----------



## Chase (Jun 10, 2003)

Wondeful site!

I can only hope you will lend your experience and advice to our more amateur photographers here in the board (myself included).

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm sure there are many people here that would love to know how you first went about selling your stock photos.


----------



## metroshane (Jun 10, 2003)

Holy moly    Now that's what we need more of around here.  Please stay and share  your knowledge.

Shane


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 10, 2003)

:shock: 

Great work!  Definately the type of photography that I am most interested in.  Please do hang around these forums.


----------



## cdavid (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry i haven't gotten back  to this forum sooner.

Thanks for your replies!

If anyone would like more info on how to take you photos online - shopping solutions, payment gateways, SSL, and all that other stuff that doesn't make much sense, let me know.

I'll break it down to you in the simplest terms i know and point you in the right direction.

Luke


----------



## cdavid (Jun 18, 2003)

DOH!

I'm David's son. And i built the whole thing for him from scratch.

I am the one to talk to about how to do these neat things.

My email is photoforum@lukeedmonson.com.

Shoot me an email.

Be happy to help!

Luke


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 3, 2003)

Very nice...The Photos and the Site...

Johnny Cole :arrow: 
www.JohnnyCole.com


----------

